# difference between Ping S59 & Ping i3 o-size



## TIPTOP123 (Jul 15, 2009)

Have a set of the S59 irons and just cant take 2 them a mate has said they are a club that needs 2 be hit on the sweet spot every time and would be hard 2 use if your not doing that, so i was thinking of getting the ping i3 oversize irons and was just wondering is ther much difference in size of the heads etc...?


----------



## RGDave (Jul 15, 2009)

For my money, there is quite a difference between these two models. However, despite the inherent difference in design concept (one, the S59, is designed for a better player) there is not such a huge playing difference i.m.o.

I've tried both, and prefer the S59 by quite a bit. The i3s were supposed to be quite forgiving....but they are way off the pace for me.....I wouldn't change. *IF* I was really struggling with S59s, I'd look at some super game improvement irons....not something marginally easier.

i.m.o.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not a huge Ping fan although I quite liked the S59 when I hit them but felt that your mate was right and there isn't much forgiveness if you don't middle it every time. I've not tried the I3 O/S so can't comment but would suggest looking at clubs like the X22 tours which will be a bit more forgiving but look and play as a better player club


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2009)

Not played the S59's but I had a set of i3 oversize for a few years and I'll agree with Dave - they're supposed to be forgiving but didn't really cut it for me. When I was swinging well they worked but as soon as the swing went South I was in trouble - little help compared to the X-20's I changed to.


----------



## TIPTOP123 (Jul 15, 2009)

so would the callaway's be far more for giving that the ping's?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2009)

I.M.O most certainly yes. X-20 is about as forgiving as it gets.


----------



## TIPTOP123 (Jul 15, 2009)

ok will have 2 have a look at them. is ther anything else that would be worth while considering?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2009)

I think if you want a decent club with a bit more forgiveness then the Cally X20 or X22 (if you need the latest models in your bag) will both fit thw bill. As another offer have a look at the TM TP (tour preferred)


----------

